# Today would've been the 116th birthday of Zheng Manqing/Cheng Man-ching!



## Stickgrappler (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy 112th Birthday Zheng Manqing (aka Cheng Man-ching) (&#37073;&#26364;&#38738!

Happy 112th Birthday Zheng Manqing (aka Cheng Man-ching) (???)! ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 29, 2014)

Zheng Manqing (29 July 1902 - 26 March 1975) was born in Yongjia (present-day Wenzhou), Zhejiang Province (his birthday was on the 28th year of the Guangxu emperor's reign, 6th month, 25th day, which corresponds to July 29, 1902).

&#29983;&#26085;&#24555;&#20048;
Sh&#275;ngrì kuàilè


----------



## Buka (Jul 29, 2014)

Stickgrappler, I really like when you do the birthday thing.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2014)

Excellent martial artist.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 30, 2014)

Buka said:


> Stickgrappler, I really like when you do the birthday thing.



*Puts left palm to right fist and bows*

I do what I can for all the 'Legends'/Masters as well as the actors and MMAists/Boxers/Kickboxers out of Respect and Love for the Martial Arts in all its flavors.

Thank you Buka!

Very truly yours in the MA,

~sg


----------



## East Winds (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Stckgrappler,

Thanks for the reminder. I raised a glass of malt whisky to him!! By the way, Traditional Yang Family followers, place the right fist in the left palm but do not bow!! We Yang stylists bow to no one!!!!

Very best wishes

Alistair


----------

